# [PC-BSD] Native Instruments DJ Audio 2 - Ext USB Sound Card



## MisterDX (May 9, 2012)

Hi all

*
Little intro...*

For my laptop, which is mainly used for multimedia purposes (stream from NAS) *I* have been experimenting with various Linux OS distros and decided to try PC-BSD 9 isotope now. It may not be the best choice however my reasoning is because of my interest for FreeBSD as an OS since *I*'m running FreeBSD for my main server and FreeNAS for storage which *I* am satisfied with and using it more overall will increase my knowledge/skills about it and that motivates my choice. 

*The problem*
I use a specific external USB card that is connected to my A/V receiver to maximize the sound quality (internal sound card won't do). Linux distros like Fedora, Mint, Ubuntu recognize it without any interaction.

*What I have done*

Search the web and forums to find a similar thread
Read the supported hardware list and check the manufacturer website for chipset info. Model: Native Instruments Audio 2
*dmesg | grep usb* got me to display what seems to be my sound card:

```
ugen1.2: <Native Instruments> at usbus1
```

Tried OSSInfo
Found out that Linux drivers can possibly be used in FreeBSD?
*Question*

At the moment, *I* don't have access to a physical Linux machine however, if Linux drivers can be used in PC-BSD would it be beneficial to get access to one in order to obtain the module used?

Since this is a specific problem *I* don't expect anyone to lay out the solution for me. Instead, all *I* am asking for is some guidance in the right direction so *I* can utilize my time efficiently. I don't mind reading documentation and man pages.

Thank you
DX


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2012)

[thread=7290]Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]

You can't use Linux drivers. You can try audio/oss but I doubt it'll work.


----------



## t1066 (May 10, 2012)

What does

`$ cat /dev/sndstat`

show?


----------



## MisterDX (May 13, 2012)

```
[misterdx@pcbsd-2802] /# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 HDMI> (play)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
[misterdx@pcbsd-2802] /#
```


----------



## t1066 (May 14, 2012)

First run

`# kldload uaudio`

Then plug your usb audio device in. If your device is recognized, then something like


```
Mar  1 11:00:19 aaa kernel: ugen0.6: <C-Media INC.> at usbus0
Mar  1 11:00:19 aaa kernel: uaudio0: <C-Media INC. USB Sound Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.10, addr 6> on usbus0
Mar  1 11:00:19 aaa kernel: uaudio0: Play: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format.
Mar  1 11:00:19 aaa kernel: uaudio0: No recording.
Mar  1 11:00:19 aaa kernel: uaudio0: No midi sequencer.
Mar  1 11:00:19 aaa kernel: pcm0: <USB audio> on uaudio0
```

will appear in /var/log/message. If this works, you may need to run

`# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=2`

to use your USB audio device.


----------



## MisterDX (May 26, 2012)

What *I* see in /var/log/messages is the following:


```
May 26 21:45:17 pcbsd-2802 kernel: ugen1.2: <Native Instruments> at usbus1 (disconnected)
May 26 21:46:02 pcbsd-2802 kernel: ugen1.2: <Native Instruments> at usbus1
May 26 21:46:06 pcbsd-2802 root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x17cc product 0x041d bus uhub1
```
and `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=2` gives me back 'invalid argument'.


----------

